# DLO Homedock question



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I bought a DLO Homedock a little while ago so I can watch my ipod videos on my tv and I lost the remote control. 

Is there a way I can turn it on with out using the Homedock remote control? There's no power buttons on it or anything. 

I emailed customer support for the homedock but 3 days and no answer. 

Do I have to get a new homedock?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's what I'd do...don't tell anyone I said this:

Buy a new DLO Homedock. And buy a cheap programmable remote - Walmart has them for $9. Make sure its one that can learn from another remote. Then just...well you see where I'm going.


----------

